# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  دم نحـرك خلـد ذكـرك   !!!

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله خالق الأكوان كلها ..



*يـل دم نحـرك خلـد ذكـرك*

 
*يـل دم نحـرك خلـد ذكـركيـا كعبـة كــل الاجـيـال*

*تبقـى الخالـد انتـه القائـدواسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*

*يا صوت الحـق بيـك نثـور ضـد الظالـم ضـد الجـور*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*

*----*

*يحسيـن بحـبـك مسـرانـه ياملـهـم كــل الـثــوار*

*شعبـك احنـه ومـا نتوانـه عنـك يـا رمــز الأحــرار*

*والرايـه اترفـرف ويـانـه مـن نمشـي لصوبـك زوار*

*بايعنـاك وهــاي دمـانـه نرخصها احنه ازغـار كبـار*

*يـا هادينـه يــا واليـنـه فـايـز يحسـيـن الــوالاك*

*لكطـع المنـحـر مانتـأخـر نعيش نمـوت ويـاك ويـاك*

*صرخـة كـل المظلومـيـن يا نبـراس أصحـاب الديـن*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*

*----*
*شيعتكـم يـا سبـط الهـادي بتقـريـر الــدم بايعـنـاك*

*وهاي انصارك تبقى اتنـادي يبن الزهـره انمـوت ويـاك*

*بارض الطف بـذاك الـوادي ريـت وياكـم جنـه هـنـاك*

*ولا تسحك صـدرك وتغـادي أبحافرهـا خيـول اعــداك*

*من سحكتـك مـردت جبـدك وانتـه مـوسـد بالمـيـدان*

*ريت بصدري راحـت تجـري ولا تسحـك صـدر الـقـرآن*

*يحسيـن وصـدرك تـأويـل لايـات الـحـق والتنـزيـل*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*

*----*

*يحسين ومـن يـوم العاشـر ينصبلـك مـأتـم هالـكـون*

*بيه جـدك والزهـره اتناظـر لليـبـجـون ولليـنـعـون*

*هذا الماتم ماضـي وحاضـرموروث الحـق والمضمـون*

*والدمعـات الصـوت الهـادر يــا ســر الله المكـنـون*

*هـذا المنبـر حـق يتفـجـربذكـرك يـا نـور الإشـراق*

*منكـم يمتـد ظـل يتـجـدد هالمأتـم رمــز الإحـقـاق*

*يـل دمـك احيـا  الاســلام نحيـي المأتـم عـام وعـام*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*
*----*
*يابو الأكبـر فـاض المدمـع لمصـابـك يــا ثــار الله*

*ما ننسـه الخـدّر والرضـع وهيهـات القاسـم ننـسـاه*

*كل يـوم انعايـن للمصـرع لعـبـاس وكطـعـة يمـنـاه*

*يبـن الزهـره ولـو نتكطـع مـا ننسـه السبـي ومعنـاه*
*سبي العتـره يسعـر جمـره بكلـب الحبـك يـا مـولاي*
*لمحنة  زينب نثـور ونغضـب مسبيـه وتنـعـى الحـمـاي*
*معـنـاه بفـكـر الأحــرارلختـك زينـب اصبـح ثـار*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*
*----*
*جـم ظالـم جنـد احـزابـه وحارب خطـك يـا مظلـوم*
*وهـذا التـاريـخ وابـوابـه مفتوحـه بطغيـان الـكـوم*
*ضربـوك بسيـف ودبـابـه بـذاك اليـوم وهـذا اليـو*

*وينـه العباسـي وارهـابـه وينـه الصدامـي المهـزوم*

*الـعـاداكــم والاذاكــــم بنـار التلفـح ظـل مثـواه*

*والحـبـاكـم والــوالاكــم فـايــز بالمـحـشـر والله*

*يحسيـن وطـفـك بـركـان هدّ عـروش أهـل الطغيـان*

*واسمـك عالظالـم زلــزال*

*-------*

*************

*الـــشـــاعـــر*
*عـمـار جـبـار خضـيـر*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-08-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-11-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله رب الحسين ..

*فلنصرخ جميعاً صرخة واحدة* 
*"لبيك يا حسين"*

*



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي


*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-08-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-11-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

السَلام عليكم |~

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 

موَضوع ينَضح حبّ الُحسين 

بوركِ مَقام يحمَل ذكرى عَظيمة كَالحسين 

موالية : موالية أنتِ بحق 

رائعة جداً

زٌدتِ مَقام بالحسين 

موَفقة

----------


## موالية حيدر

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد







> السَلام عليكم |~
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
> 
> موَضوع ينَضح حبّ الُحسين 
> 
> بوركِ مَقام يحمَل ذكرى عَظيمة كَالحسين 
> 
> موالية : موالية أنتِ بحق 
> ...






*ويبقى الحسين لحن الثائرين وأنشودة العاشقين ..*
*ورمز الأحرار الصابرين ..*

*ماجورة اخيتي روح وريحان* 
*ع هالمرور العبق بذكر الحسين ..{ عليه السلام }*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
منبرٌ مُخضبْ انتماء لسيد الشهداء ، وأحرفٌ تفجرت ولاء ..
زلزلت كيان الظلم...!
ولائية بحتة سارت بي لكربلاء . .


موالية..
يُهرقُ العشقُ سُجاما مِنْ ضِلع ولائك..
آجركِ الله وأثابكِ
ترزقكِ الزهراء دُرةْ لايُثمنها سوى الحسين في يوم المحشر...
دمتِ للغريب نادبة..
موفقة بحقه
دمتِ بعين المولى
وبظل الحسين.

----------

موالية حيدر (12-11-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم رب الحسين ..*


*يـاَ منَّ علّى حَـر الصَعيَدِ مُبْضَعُ     ***   قَـد ظـل جِسمُكَ دامِيـاً ومُـوَزعُ**يبـن البَتـولِ الطَاهِـرَة المُطَهَـرة    ***   يـَبـَنَّ الهِـزَبرُ والبَطِيـنُ الأنـزعُ**سَـأَظَّـلُ أَبْكِيـكَ بُكَـاء الثـاكِـلَـة   ***   بدمـُوعِ عيـنٍ لا لِغَيــركَ تَهـَّرعُ**دمعتي الغالية ..**بلون الولاء كانت حروف مرورك* فتركت لعيني سح الأدمع ..دمت عاشقة العترة الطاهرة ..وعظم الله اجركِ يا غالية ..

----------

